# Wieso klappt das ResultSet nicht?



## Kenan89 (3. Feb 2012)

Hallo,
kann jemand den Fehler in diesem Code sehen?

```
while(rs.next()){
				content[row][i] = rs.getString(i+1);	
				if(i==(count_rows-1)){
					row++;
					i=0;
					content[row][i] = rs.getString(i+1);
				}
				i++;			
			}
```

Datenbankverbindung steht, Statement auch erfolgreich, Array wurde bereits initialisiert(d.h. wie groß sie sein sollen.)

Kann es sein, dass die Schleife wegen 2x rs.getString durcheinanderkommt?

Der Fehler ist, dass das ResultSet fehlschlägt...



EDIT: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Kenan89 (3. Feb 2012)

Eine andere Frage, damit dieser Thread nicht umsonst war:

Ich habe ein JFrame und darin ein JPanel. Im JPanel ist wiederrum ein JPanel, der eine Tabelle entwirft, nachdem man ein Button geklickt hat. 

Per Buttonklick wird jetzt die Tabelle entworfen, aber wie kann ich jetzt die Tabelle dem JPanel hinzufügen?

Hier mal etwas "grafisch":

JFRAME
--JPanel-Button: Tabelle erstellen
----JPanel-erstellt Tabelle

Ich kann ja in dem untersten JPanel nicht einfach einen neuen Kontruktor des oberen JPanels aufrufen, um die Tabelle adden zu können.
Wie realisiere ich das?

EDIT: Ich habe jetzt folgenden Lösungsweg versucht.

im oberen JPanel einen JTable erstellt, im Konstruktur geaddet.
Im unteren JPanel eine neue JTable erstellt, und dann durch die JTabelle der oberen Klasse überschrieben. Einfach alte_tabelle = neue_tabelle.
Klappt leider nicht. Er zeichnet die neue Tabelle nicht in den Panel.


----------



## Niki (3. Feb 2012)

die Tabelle musst du schon beim JPanel hinzufügen. Beim Klicken auf den Button musst du die Daten aus der Datenbank holen und in das *TableModel* der Table setzen. Swing Tabellen werde *IMMER* über das TableModel aktualisiert


----------



## Kenan89 (3. Feb 2012)

Ja aber wenn ich eine Tabelle adde, die noch nicht initalisiert ist mit Werten, dann kriege ich eine Exception. Und die Tabelle wird erst nach dem Klick auf das Button initialisiert.
Reicht ein einfacher JTable nicht aus? Muss ich ein Table Model nehmen?


----------

